# Moving back to Texas from Guadalajara....questions



## drjazz930 (Jul 23, 2014)

Greetings,

I am a US citizen, I've lived in Mexico for 8 years (7 in Acapulco, 1 in Giadalajara). I need to move back to Texas, I was hoping someone could provide me with some info:

1. What is the best route from GDL to the Texas border? I'm looking for the safest route, and best border crossing experience. Some say Nuevo Laredo, but I'm not sure.

2. I do not have a car, so I will need to rent or buy a small trailer to get my things up there....any tips on the best way to do this?

3. Are there fees to get my furniture across the border? Do I need to show receipts for my stuff (TVs, Stereo and computer gear, etc?

4. Does anyone know of a reputable storage facility along the border where I can store all my stuff until I can make the move?

I'm moving to Dallas, so I'm thinking about having a friend cross the border and load up my stuff for the drive back up. Any comments are appreciated!!
Edward


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you do not have a car, the idea to have a friend drive down with a pick-up and/or trailer might be the best idea yet. Alternatively; if you flew to Dallas, bought a suitable vehicle and/or trailer, you could then drive back down and do it yourself.


----------



## drjazz930 (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks RVGringo!


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

When are you moving to Dallas. I am asking because I am living in Colima, about 2.5 hours south of Guadalajara. I have been here for about 2 years but, I still have things in storage in Dallas. As a matter of fact, I am making arrangements to have that stuff brought here. 

I have contacted a company in Guadalajara, Mudanzas Cubero about doing that move. Here is my thought, and it is just a thought. But maybe if you have stuff in Guadalajara that you want moved to Dallas and I stuff in Dallas I want brought here, maybe these guys would give us a deal since they could have a loaded truck going both ways.

What do you think?


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

Hmm - we have a 2013 5 X 8 V-nosed Lark trailer parked out in the street in front of the house here in Cuernavaca. We drove here from Florida last year. The neighbors are starting to suggest that we move it since we are not supposed to have boats, motorcycles and apparently trailers. Our current thought was to maybe drive it back to Texas and sell it there since you don't really see many trailers here in Cuernavaca.

The trailer is in like new condition (you could probably eat off the floor), white, everything is in excellent condition, brand new spare, chocks, locking lug nuts, wheel lock, hitch and ball, locking pin, hooks to tie down the contents, jacks...

We nationalized the car/trailer last year.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

You might want to consider [email protected]. He lives in Patzcuaro and has a moving business out of Carrollton, TX. He often offers his services on Morelia chat rooms.


----------

